# Rough dull coat on nigi doe



## savannahg (Mar 28, 2012)

My nigi doe has a very dull rough coat. My other goat has a beautiful shiny coat and they are both fed the same thing so I am a bit confused as to what's going on. The white one is my doe. Black is my whether. They are up to date on everything but cdt. Could that be what's wrong? Also, I was thinking it was selenium deficiency but I can't get the map to check if we are deficient in northern California!! Any ideas on what the problem is?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i would do copper. there is probably someone in your area who knows about the selenium level in your area try your county agent


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You can look up a map of selenium deficient areas...just do a search with those words.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> You can look up a map of selenium deficient areas...just do a search with those words.


well, ordinarily that would work but the maps wont come up because of the govt shut down!!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Every animal is different, so what works for your wether, my not be enough for your doe. Do you feed a good loose mineral?

Copper and zinc issues show up in the hair and skin.

Supplements like rice bran and kelp, or even a bit of oil on her grain can help improve the hair. 

BTW...black hair shines faster and brighter that lighter colors.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

I'm new to this, so feel a little odd giving advice, but I had similar issues with my Nubian, and cleared it up by supplementing her with copper. You can buy Copasure for goats at Jefferspet.com. Adding black oil sunflower seeds to the diet also made a difference in the coats of my goats. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably needs both copper and selenium.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep I agree with copper & selenium; you can add a small handful of BOSS to their grain.
Any goat within a herd can be different, even within the same general bloodlines. 
What are your loose minerals?
CDT has nothing to do with this.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

What does boss do and where can it be found? Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

BOSS is black oil sunflower seeds..Tractor supply carries it as well as most feed stores...All good advice here : ) best wishes


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

got 3 new goats Fri, owner made sure to demo Bose shots, she says in California we are definitely deficient on Selenium.... and to do the BoSe3 times a year....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

State Universities should have what is called an Extension Office - or call the university itself and ask about it. They should have selenium/copper maps, info on native plants, etc etc.

There are some maps available in Google images.
http://cancergrace.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/selenium-map.jpg


----------

